# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  محاسبه واریانس در توزیع گسسته

## life24

سلام بچه ها چرا از ، امید متغیر تصادفی x ، دیگه امید نگرفته ؟ بلاخره در  ابتدا ما مبخواهیم از اختلاف اینها امید بگیریم، اما بعد از به توان  رسوندند، دیگه امید، از امید ریاضی متغیر x نمیگیریم.

----------


## aliban123

من که از واریانسو انتگرالو این چیزا که خیلی خوشم نمیومد. خداییشم چیزی نفهمیدم ازشون

----------

